# Thoughts on this show wether



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey guys, I was wondering what you thought of my show wether. He is six months old and weights 81 lbs. So what are his pros and cons from these pictures? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Could you get some side picts? Can't really tell from those picts.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd like a profile View as well. But from this view he is very wide based and expressively muscled. Plenty wide out of his hip and looks good so far. I need profile to do a full critique


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Okay thank you, Ill have to get it tomorrow since he is at the fair, now and I show tomorrow.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree with Dani! I really like him. Wish he was a bit more muscled, but he should show well.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks good. Could be deeper in his twist and fuller on the outside of his leg, but that might come with time.


----------

